# release help



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would look at any two finger BT. They would probably be pretty close to the right size. They don't make a youth BT to my knowledge.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Truball offers the HT in small sizes for smaller people.

http://www.truball.com/HT.html

He could also get a smaller 3 finger bt and shoot it as a 4 finger.


Carter is another good place to look for smaller releases


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Carter makes a few, if he is looking for a hinge type release, which is a release with no safety, then look at the Carter ONLY in small size, i shot one of these, its an awesome release to start with, i still use it as a backup, another one is by scott, the scott longhorn mini pro-advantage, and another one is the scott babyhorn, all of these are smaller release, the mini pro-advantage is made of brass, which makes it relatively heavier, which makes it feel more secure.

and carter makes some thumb trigger like the Fits Me. 

My opinion is to start him on a release with a safety. Carter makes one called the Evolution, I started with one. But with a smaller hand like him, i would get him the mini evolution.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know much about BT's or thumb releases but TRU Fire has a 3 finger thumb release that I believe is only $50, and you can have the thumb adjusted to be either a push release or a pull release.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

not sure about thumb releases but truball has HT's in size small. and scott has mini/babyhorns too


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

look at zenith too for BT, besides tru ball. they make all kinds of sizes. as for a thumb, carter or stan. stan's are nice but a little chunk of change. I personally shoot a tru ball st 360 x and love it. its smaller but not too small


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

sanpeter said:


> My son is 10 and he wants to start shoot a BT or thumb release. what are some of the releases out there that would fit in his hand.
> thanks


The Zenith Lil Guy 3+ and 4+ were designed specificaly for young archers and women with small hands. They are pure hinge releases with no safety other than the clicker and are very comfortable in the hand. The head is spring loaded as well to make them easier to cock and hook to the loop and they sell at a very fair price too.
Joe B. www.zenitharchery.com


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

try looking at a carter evolution 
so he can get the backtenison feel then 
try looking at a tru ball HT in one of the small sizes


----------

